# Prediction: In 2015, fuel cell vehicles "will be cheaper than a Rolls-Royce"



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Prediction: In 2015, fuel cell vehicles "will be cheaper than a Rolls-Royce"*



paker said:


> Won't we all be dead when it's 2012?


Exactly, I really don't see what their point is. The world is gonna end so why bother?

In reality, that price is probably within reach right now. Its the performance that is harder to get. Cheaper FCs are less efficient. Smaller tanks can't hold as much fuel and so on.

This one is affordable right now:


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Prediction: In 2015, fuel cell vehicles "will be cheaper than a Rolls-Royce"*

I would rather have a fuel cell power plant for my house, like the Japanese are working on right now.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Prediction: In 2015, fuel cell vehicles "will be cheaper than a Rolls-Royce"*



Coley said:


> I would rather have a fuel cell power plant for my house, like the Japanese are working on right now.


It really seems like overkill to have a fuel cell power your home. Something like the liquid battery that could hold up to a week's worth of power would be vastly simpler, and would last longer than all but the most extreme disasters.


----------

